# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence, Kaiserslautern, Saarbruecken, Bremen, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Website - dfki.de

Robotics Innovation Center (RIC) - dfki.de/robotics

youtube.com/dfkivideo

facebook.com/DFKI.GmbH

twitter.com/DFKI

linkedin.com/company/dfki

German Research Centre for Artificial Intelligence on Wikipedia

CEO - Antonio Krüger

Projects:

RH5 Manus, humanoid robot

ANT, autonomous non-wheeled all-terrain rover

SherpaUW, hybrid underwater rover

HySociaTea (Hybrid Social Teams for Long-Term Collaboration in Cyber-Physical Environments)

Capio, exoskeleton

Project Moonwalk

DaBrEM, Dalian - Bremen Electric Mobility

EO smart connecting car 2, modular robotic car

LIMES project, Learning Intelligent Motions for Kinematically Complex Robots for Exploration in Space

ARAMIES, Ambulating Robot for Autonomous Martian Investigation

COMPI, Compliant Robot Arm

FASTER, Forward Acquisition of Soil and Terrain data for Exploration Rover

AILA, Artificial Intelligence Lightweight Android, humanoid robot

iStruct, robot ape

SCORPION, eight-legged walking robot for hazardous outdoor-terrain

----------


## Airicist

DFKI Robotics Innovation Center 2010 

Uploaded on Apr 28, 2010




> This video shows different projects of the Robotics Innovation Center at the DFKI Bremen.
> 
> The DFKI Robotics Innovation Center, headed by Prof. Dr. Frank Kirchner, develops mobile robot systems which are able to solve complex tasks on land, under water, in the air or in space. These design concepts benefit from the variety of nature: climbing/walking four-, six-, or eight-legged robots, snake-like underwater vehicles, and two-armed transport robots resemble patterns from a natural environment, combining advantages of new materials with successfully evolved forms of locomotion and forms.
> Scientists at the Robotics Innovation Center develop applicable solutions for underwater robotics, space robotics, logistic, production, and consumer (LPC), Search and Rescue (SAR) systems, security robotics, and cognitive robotics.
> In the framework of direct industrial orders or publicly funded joint projects, the Robotics Innovation Center designs and realizes intelligent, cognitively adequate robot systems as well as entire complex, integrated systems for a variety of applications, focusing on a rapid transfer of results of basic research into real-world applications.
> The German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence (DFKI GmbH) with facilities in Kaiserslautern, Saarbrucken, and Bremen and a project office in Berlin is the largest research center in the field of artificial intelligence worldwide.

----------


## Airicist

Germany: Meet AILA, the robot space explorer

Published on Mar 6, 2013




> Her full name may be Artificial Intelligence Lightweight Android, but those who know her call her AILA. Her mission: to boldly go where no humanoid robot has gone before. AILA is one of many exhibits at CeBIT, the world's largest computer expo. Hundreds of thousands of people are expected to attend through March 9 at the Hanover fairground.
> 
> Developed by the German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence and the University of Bremen, AILA is designed to work alongside humans on the International Space Station, assisting with the tasks necessary to keep the station functioning. At 1.7 meters (5 feet, 7 inches) tall, she can both recognize her surroundings and interact with them using her two arms, doing things like pressing buttons and flipping switches just like a human. With all of her hardware and computing components integrated into her body, AILA can also be fully autonomous.
> 
> "She can actually feel her environment, so she can feel touch and forces that she exerts on the environment," says Dennis Mronga, a researcher at the Robotics Innovation Centre. "And this is why she's basically harmless.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Doubles Down On AI In Europe As It Takes A Stake In DFKI Research Center In Germany"

by Ingrid Lunden
October 7, 2015

Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

TransTerrA: The robot Coyote III in the snow

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> Watch Coyote III driving through deep snow within rough terrain






TransTerrA: Coyote III Crater Trials

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> Coyote III masters an artificial lunar crater wall with 45° inclination.
> 
> This project is funded by the German Space Agency (DLR Agentur) with federal funds of the Federal Ministry of Economics and Technology in accordance with the parliamentary resolution of the German Parliament, grant no. 50 RA 1301 
> 
> TransTerrA (Project)
> robotik.dfki-bremen.de/en/research/projects/transterra.html
> 
> Coyote III (Robot system)
> robotik.dfki-bremen.de/en/research/robot-systems/coyote-iii.html

----------


## Airicist

Coyote III demonstrates robotic search and rescue scenario

Published on Jan 12, 2018




> Coyote III - initially build for space exploration tasks, it has shown its multi purpose character in many different scenarios. The rover captivates with high mobility and flexibility, to cope all kinds of situations.
> 
> Other than space, Coyote III can also be deployed for search and rescue (SAR) tasks on Earth. Using the camera and laser scanner, the operator gets a clear overview of the surrounding and can safely operate the rover. With a modular system architecture, various sensor and payload modules can be attached to the rover. This allows to help the rescue teams in all kinds of situations and increase the safety of their work. Coyote 3 provides even the possibility to operate fully autonomous and explore extensive areas.
> 
> In addition to mapping and visual awareness, the detection and mapping of hazardous materials is an important part of SAR applications. To demonstrate this capabilities, a representative environmental sensor unit was designed and integrated into a modular payload item. The sensor module is equipped with different gas sensors as well as temperature and humidity sensors. 
> 
> The environment sensor package can detect gas contamination, and help to find gas leaks. This can warn the rescue forces about dangerous areas, for example with high sludge or carbonic oxide gas pollution. During its traverse, the rover automatically generates a surrounding map and highlights the detected gas concentration.

----------


## Airicist

Corporate film

Published on Jun 8, 2018




> The Robotics Innovation Center, headed by Prof. Dr. Dr. h.c. Frank Kirchner, is part of the Bremen location of the German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence (DFKI). Here, we develop mobile, next generation robotic systems which are able to safely cooperate with humans and to solve complex tasks independently. For this purpose, we closely cooperate with the Robotics Group at the University of Bremen.
> 
> Our team draws its innovative strength from interdisciplinary cooperation: Computer scientists and design engineers meet biologists, mathematicians, computer linguists, industrial designers, electronic engineers, physicists, and psychologists.
> 
> Our goal is to make the vision of technical systems operating in an intelligent manner a reality. Prerequisite for this is autonomy: Robots should be able to interact independently with their environment for long periods of time and thereby be able to assist humans in their living and work spaces. In the future, our autonomous underwater vehicles (AUVs) can independently inspect e.g. pipelines or offshore industrial plants and carry out manipulation tasks.
> 
> Film production and editing: Meltem Yilmaz, Thomas Frank (DFKI GmbH)
> 
> © German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence (DFKI GmbH), 2018

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent robotics from Bremen – working on the ground, underwater, in space and for the human

Mar 30, 2021




> AI-enabled #robotics can be applied in many areas of #Industry4.0 to support workers and increase productivity – whether by relieving from physical stress in #logistics or allowing for safe man-machine #interaction in production environments. But the #robots of the DFKI also have the advantage of being able to reach extreme environments: They can be used for decontamination purposes in high-risk areas or inspect and maintain #underwater structures, for which they are tested in the North Sea near #Heligoland.

----------

